# Smoking with tree roots?



## madscientist (Aug 1, 2019)

A friend recently removed a plum tree, burned it (with no meat over it, what a shame), then removed the stump and roots.  Is there anything different in the levels of resin or anything else that should scare me off experimenting with plum root smoking of pork chops?  This is a surprisingly difficult answer to find.  Thank you for any help!


----------



## mike243 (Aug 1, 2019)

I wouldn't be afraid to try it,I have drank a lot of sassafras tea when I was a young'un.


----------

